# Best cast net?!?!?



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess this will go out to those weekend warriors that occasionally throw live bait. While I use both live and artificial there are days where soaking baits has it's place. 

I have been buying cast nets for as long as I can remember and they just don't seem to last. I have been using betts cast nets for the last several years. I was online today looking at the Calusa cast nets and was wondering if anyone has tried them out and if so, how did you like it? I would spend the extra money if it's going to last longer etc... 

I am curious to see what everyone else uses...


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

IMO its all how they are cared for and stored. I have had Calusa nets and I have had the cheapies from Walmart(current one). Use them, avoid rocks, barnacles and such. rinse with fresh water and hang to dry. Store in a bucket Dry and you should be okay.

Depending on how deep you are throwing would dictate if I was going to spend the money on a high dollar net.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm with redfish32937 sort of!

The depth wouldn’t determine the quality but the size. If I was looking for a 4’ net just to catch some mullet every now and then a Wal-mart net might be sufficient. But If was looking for a net to last me years and was going to 5’+ then I would spend the extra bucks. 
I personally don’t net bait for inshore as all I throw is artificial, however I do shrimp every year in the St. Johns and net pogies on the beach for offshore fishing. I have 3 nets which are all top quality nets and all over 7+ years old, 1 is 12+ years old.

2 are Bait Buster, one is 10’ 5/8mesh 1.5lbs/foot, the other is a 10’ 1”mesh net with 1.5lbs/.  

My last net is a Tim Wade and is a 12’ 5/8mesh 1.9lbs/foot used for shrimp.

All my nets have webbing on the bottom to keep them open. Like Redfish says you need to rinse well with fresh water hang to dry and then store either hanging or in a bucket.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I got a betts and the thing is perfect for everything I throw it for. I won't throw it in canals for shad or near rocks for mullet though. Thats when you buy one of them cheap walmart nets. I was wondering the same thing about the calusas and black pearls because I was thinking of getting a 10+ footer to net the pilchards/pogeys on the beach.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The best cast net you will ever own is the one that you don't let anyone borrow  next question?


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

After hours ain't wrong. I own a calusa and a betts and don't see a ton of difference. Neither is very old and both have holes but I don't treat them great.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I got a betts and the thing is perfect for everything I throw it for. I won't throw it in canals for shad or near rocks for mullet though. Thats when you buy one of them cheap walmart nets. I was wondering the same thing about the calusas and black pearls because I was thinking of getting a 10+ footer to net the pilchards/pogeys on the beach.


^ are good nets, I have no experince with the calusas.

You put one of my nets next to a cheap one and you can tell a differnce, mine will lay flat and fold up easily, my braille lines are 100lb mono (not 20lb junk), I have 30+ braille lines (not 12 which won't close the net properly and will allow bait to escape), It's limp when holding it in your hand, The Horn is not cheap plastic that if you step on it will break, etc , etc


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> I'm with redfish32937 sort of!
> 
> The depth wouldn’t determine the quality but the size. If I was looking for a 4’ net just to catch some mullet every now and then a Wal-mart net might be sufficient. But If was looking for a net to last me years and was going to 5’+ then I would spend the extra bucks.
> I personally don’t net bait for inshore as all I throw is artificial, however I do shrimp every year in the St. Johns and net pogies on the beach for offshore fishing. I have 3 nets which are all top quality nets and all over 7+ years old, 1 is 12+ years old.
> ...


I was referring to the weight per foot, probably should have mentioned that.  One thing is for sure if you are throwing in deep water for small bait (1/4" or 3/8" mesh) you might pay a little more for that kinda of net. I would 1.5-2.0 per foot.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The good nets have at least 5-7 panels at 1.5-2lbs/ft

The panels determine how well it opens and lays assuming u throw it right. If u look at a cheapy u will see that there are no panels.

The weight determines the sink rate--important for fast fish

The 10ft size is  the most someone can throw correctly enough times to get bait and is large enough to get whatever you are throwing at. 

I got an education from an old comm. netter.

Yes a good cast net is woth it.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

I would recommend the 12 foot Cracker cast net( which i think is made by Calusa) 1/4 inch mesh at one pound a foot for shallow water you  will need more weight of course to catch deeper baits.

I also recommend when you buy a new net to soak it in a five gallon bucket with water and some laundry SOFTENER for twenty four hours to take the spongyness out of the new net so it opens up in a complete circle and doesn't spring back into its self.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

How do you like the Tim Wade? I have heard great things about his nets and was just looking at his website the other day. How is his pricing etc? 


> I'm with redfish32937 sort of!
> 
> The depth wouldn’t determine the quality but the size. If I was looking for a 4’ net just to catch some mullet every now and then a Wal-mart net might be sufficient. But If was looking for a net to last me years and was going to 5’+ then I would spend the extra bucks.
> I personally don’t net bait for inshore as all I throw is artificial, however I do shrimp every year in the St. Johns and net pogies on the beach for offshore fishing. I have 3 nets which are all top quality nets and all over 7+ years old, 1 is 12+ years old.
> ...


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Laundry SOFTENER......not detergent. [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> Laundry SOFTENER......not detergent. [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Softener. I stand corrected. I will edit the post so I don't mislead any buddy. Thanks


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> How do you like the Tim Wade? I have heard great things about his nets and was just looking at his website the other day. How is his pricing etc?
> 
> 
> > I'm with redfish32937 sort of!
> ...


Tim wade nets are top notch! Probably truly one of the best! It was a tad over $150 12 years ago. The bait busters were around $200. 


Just an FYI bait buster and Tim wade do not recommend soaking the nets in fabric softener they say it weakens the knots, and to be honest they don't need it they are limp right out of the bucket, both are also 6 panel nets


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I keep two nets aboard my skiff - an 8', 1/4" for pilchards in less than five feet of water and a 10', 3/8" mesh for deeper waters, herring and small mullet. Both have roughly 1.5 lbs of lead per foot. My small net is a Baitbuster, the larger one is a "Rite Angler" (comparable to a Betts).

Yes, a hand sewn net is far preferable to a "store bought" one. The difference is night and day when you're actually using the net. Tim Wade's nets are very well thought of and the next time I need a new net he'll be my first call. Most aren't aware that nets are very repairable. Some of my nets have been repaired almost yearly.... (a skillled guy can cut out torn areas, and sew in new panels, replace lead lines or brailles, etc. lots less money than a new net....).

Hope this helps. Remember that smaller mesh sizes mean the net sinks a bit slower (and as much as I love my 1/4" net it's just useless when the water is over five feet deep....).


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I spoke with Mr Tim Wade today and he quoted me 162.00 for a 10ft 3/8 mesh net. He said if I needed it shipped that would be another 15.00 needless to say I will be placing a order very soon. His price seems very reasonable for a quality net.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Well I spoke with Mr Tim Wade today and he quoted me 162.00 for a 10ft 3/8 mesh net. He said if I needed it shipped that would be another 15.00 needless to say I will be placing a order very soon. His price seems very reasonable for a quality net.


Very good choice, let me know how you like it.


----------

